# Can diarrhea be sign of early labour?!



## becky789

sorry if tmi but can diarrhea be sign of early labour? I'm 38+4 and woke up this morning with diarrhea which has carried on all day. No other signs except have been feeling super tired for last 2 days and a bit sick, like morning sickness. Anyone else experienced something similar?! Thanks for your help :)


----------



## elainegee

i think it does, when i was at the hospital last week with pains in my stomach, she said the tightening were palpable and asked me if i had felt sick or had diarrhea, no was the answer to both, however they had been a lot looser after an internal she concluded i wasnt in labour. This morning i had what can only really be described as diarrhea but without the stomach aches you would normally have.

I think my body is just teasing with me, as i know that the midwifes and Dr said i could go into labour early, i keep getting different signs every day but no contractions just BH. I felt a bit sicky this morning but i have also been suffering from a cold. 

I hope this is a sign things are going to happen soon for you, but certainly if you look up early signs of labour the signs you are having are there xx


----------



## becky789

Thanks Elaine, I hope it's a sign, i'm ready now! House is tidy, things have been bought, time has slowed right down! xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yep apparently it can be a sign labour isn't far off hun x


----------



## bailey98

Yes with all my pregnancys i seemed to have a good clear out just before going into labour!
Thats just how it went with me though, might be the same for you or could just be a bit of an upset stomach!!!


----------



## charliesmom

Yup. They say it's your body cleansing itself before the birth. Also, when you are in early labor, don't eat anything heavy as you may vomit it back out during active labor. Clear broths and juices.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

With mine, id say nope.

I had increase of BH from 38wks to 40wks. Then i had a clear out 3 days before labour started, but was mainly sick. #2 were the same as always.


----------



## lexy604

They say it can be but hell i have had it throughout pregnancy depending on what i eat or how i stomach it I say i wont take any of the warning signs as signs ill just know when its happening hopefully lol


----------



## mrso

My doc said that it was typically a sign that things are beginning to pregress. It wasnt for me. I had diarrhea for 5 weeks before getting induced.


----------



## bana

Id have to say no aswell, ive had the runs (sorry TMI) for the past couple of days and nothing! I thought it might be early labour as this was coupled with BH getting worse, and im on iron tabs and its supposed to harden, but i up'd my water intake and there solid now! and still nothing! x


----------



## Laraa

ive also had this for a few days now..aslo felling very quesy..hope this is it


----------



## becky789

well nothing has happened as yet and have woken up with dodgy tummy again, we will see! I feel really really tired, not sure what's happening, maybe I just have a bug? Will keep you informed, I'm convinced he will come late instead of early! x


----------



## becky789

Laraa said:


> ive also had this for a few days now..aslo felling very quesy..hope this is it

hi Laraa, you have the same due date as me so keep me informed, maybe this is it for us both! x


----------



## Per16

ah I have had upset tummy on and off for 3 weeks now, the last two days have been the worst but not one twinge in the cervix area at all so i dont think it neccessarily means it is a sign of labour! I was hoping it might have been but it seems our little girl is happy and warm for a few more weeks in her momma's tummy! Hope you feel better soon!


----------

